# My White Glove Experience



## Jinsin456 (Sep 12, 2017)

I could only find a small amount of threads relating to Sage's White Glove Service for my new Oracle so thought I would create another one based on my experience.

I had to raise an inquiry online, it says to phone Sage but then they told me on the phone to raise a query. The next day I got a call from Coffee Classics to arrange my visit. I picked a time slot between 1pm and 5pm, I'm not sure if they can be more specific time wise or not but this suited me fine.

About 2pm, Steve arrived at my house and we started to play with the machine.

He pulled a few shots to see where I had managed to get the machine to. The first thing he did was up the dosage to the basket as he thought it was under-dosing then he refined the grind setting to suit. He brought in a bag of CC beans so that he wasn't using up all of mine for the tester shots. This is a setting that's a bit more tricky than turning a knob so I probably would not have found this without having to seriously look around the forums.

After a few shots he was happy with what he was getting out of the machine, as was I.

He then showed me the milk frothing function but as I had already played with it there wasn't really much to show in regards to operation as it's such a simple machine to use.

We then went through a very in depth and detailed guide for the various ways to clean the machine, what needs doing, when it needs doing and basically everything to keep the machine in perfect working order. I like to make sure I've read all the instructions on things like this but some of them could be a bit clearer so this was handy that I could physically ask someone a question.

After that he made us both a coffee and asked if I had any questions and we had a chat about things I wasn't 100% sure about.

Steve was a really nice guy, very knowledgeable, patient and you can tell he has a great passion for coffee. The bit I was surprised about was watching his workflow has really improved mine as I was a bit all over the place and doing a lot of things wrong. I like watching everything I can online and have spent hours looking at reviews / guides for this machine but watching someone up close and having the ability to stop and ask why he was doing that at any point was worth more than any amount of time watching videos.

Overall Steve was there for about an hour and he didn't leave until we were both happy with the machine. Poor guy also had a 4 hour drive to get home but he didn't seem to let that bother him.

Would highly recommend the White Glove Service!


----------



## JonR (Aug 21, 2017)

Good to hear that. I recently purchased a Sage Dual Boiler and Eureka grinder. Been using it daily for a few weeks and have the White Glove service visiting next week. Being new to this coffee malarky, I expect I'll learn a lot! Will update here after the visit.

So far, using fresh beans (either from local Aberdeen roaster, MacBeans) or from Bella Barista, I have got the grind to a point where the pressure gets to and stays at about 9 bar. I have not adjusted temp (93C) or time (30sec) but suspect the time is maybe too long because the extraction is quite a bit more than double the dose. I'm sure the White Glove person will sort me out!


----------

